# Probleme mit der DOS-Box!



## Ecle (21. September 2007)

Hab hier mal ein Thread erstellt rund um die DOS-Box.

Ich wollte Arena installieren und brauche dafür die DOS-Box. Leider lädt sie nich den richtigen Tastatur-Treiber. Glaub es ist für englische, jedenfalls find ich nich den Doppelpunkt Kann man da irgenwie was ändern damit sie den richtigen Treiber lädt??


----------



## Hardware-Guru (22. September 2007)

In der DosBOX Commandline einfach KEYB GR eingeben, dass läd dann ein deutsches Tastaturlayout. Für KEYB musst du eben KZEB eingeben, da es ja Standardmäßig ein englisches Layout ist. Alternativ ist der Doppelpunkt auf Shift+Ö.

Aus der Dokumentation:_

KEYB [languagecode [codepage [codepagefile]]]
  Change the keyboard layout. For detailed information about keyboard
  layouts please see Section 7.

  [languagecode] is a string consisting of two (in special cases more)
     characters, examples are GK (Greece) or IT (Italy). It specifies
     the keyboard layout to be used.

  [codepage] is the number of the codepage to be used. The keyboard layout
     has to provide support for the specified codepage, otherwise the layout
     loading will fail.
     If no codepage is specified, an appropriate codepage for the requested
     layout is chosen automatically.

  [codepagefile] can be used to load codepages that are yet not compiled
     into DOSBox. This is only needed when DOSBox does not find the codepage.


  Examples:
  1) To load the german keyboard layout (automatically uses codepage 858):
       keyb gr
  2) To load the russian keyboard layout with codepage 866:
       keyb ru 866
     In order to type russian characters press ALT+RIGHT-SHIFT.
  3) To load the french keyboard layout with codepage 850 (where the
     codepage is defined in EGACPI.DAT):
       keyb fr 850 EGACPI.DAT
  4) To load codepage 858 (without a keyboard layout):
       keyb none 858
     This can be used to change the codepage for the freedos keyb2 utility.

o switch to a different keyboard layout, either the entry "keyboardlayout"
in the [dos] section in dosbox.conf can be used, or the internal DOSBox
program keyb.com. Both accept DOS conforming language codes (see below), but
only by using keyb.com a custom codepage can be specified.

Layout switching
  DOSBox supports a number of keyboard layouts and codepages by default,
  in this case just the layout identifier needs to be specified (like
  keyboardlayout=sv in the DOSBox config file, or using "keyb sv" at
  the DOSBox command prompt).

  Internally supported keyboard layouts:
  BG (Bulgaria), CZ243 (Czech Republic), FR (France), GK (Greece),
  GR (Germany), HR (Croatia), HU (Hungary), IT (Italy), NL (Netherlands),
  NO (Norway), PL (Poland), RU (Russian Federation), SK (Slovakia), SP (Spain),
  SU (Finland), SV (Sweden)

  Some keyboard layouts (for example layout GK codepage 869 and layout RU
  codepage 808) have support for dual layouts that can be activated by
  pressing LEFT-ALT+RIGHT-SHIFT and deactivated by LEFT-ALT+LEFT-SHIFT.

Supported external files
  The freedos .kl files are supported (freedos keyb2 keyboard layoutfiles) as
  well as the freedos keyboard.sys/keybrd2.sys/keybrd3.sys libraries which
  consist of all available .kl files.
  See http://projects.freedos.net/keyb/ for precompiled keyboard layouts.

  Both .CPI (MSDOS/compatible codepage files) and .CPX (freedos UPX-compressed
  codepage files) can be used. Some codepages are compiled into DOSBox, so it
  is mostly not needed to care about external codepage files. If you need
  a different (or custom) codepage file, copy it into the directory of the
  DOSBox configuration file so it is accessible for DOSBox.

  Additional layouts can be added by copying the corresponding .kl file into
  the directory of dosbox.conf and using the first part of the filename as
  language code.
  Example: For the file UZ.KL (keyboard layout for Uzbekistan) specify
           "keyboardlayout=uz" in dosbox.conf.


Note that the keyboard layout allows foreign characters to be entered, but
there is NO support for them in filenames. Try to avoid them both inside
DOSBox as well as in files on your host operating system that are accessible
by DOSBox.
_


----------



## Ecle (22. September 2007)

ah vielen Dank jetzt gehts!


----------



## Eiche (6. Dezember 2007)

da der offiziele Support glaube eingestellt wurde.

D-Fend ist ungefähr 700KiB groß und dient zum Internalisierung von 
dos-box und ist sehr umfangreich die Version (hat z.B. eine virtual drive funktion) ist zwar alt funktioniert noch mit den neuen Versionen von dosbox

das wahr am dichtesten dran ist aber die "aktuellste Version" musst D-Fend.exe in einen leeren Ordner packen und dann den dosbox Ordner "zeigen"

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/...oad/45385.html

bei fragen dazu
http://www.schattenjaeger.de/index.h...ndfrontend.htm
__________________


----------

